# Cleaning The Inside Of My Windscreen



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

All,

The only part of detailing I despise doing is the Inside Of the windscreen, as I can never get it quite right and always end up with streaks when it gets a bit misty or sunny...

Can anyone help me achieve a crystal clear, streak free windscreen on the Inside?
(outside has G1 on it, so no problems there  )

Thanks a lot


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I second that! Oh to see clearly


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

That's also a problem to me. I usually give up! Just annoys me...


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I polish my windows inside and out with Lime Prime and it comes up lovely with no streaks when misty/sunny


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

hawkpie said:


> I polish my windows inside and out with Lime Prime and it comes up lovely with no streaks when misty/sunny


Lime prime on a app pad then microfibre cloth to remove?


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

alcarp said:


> Lime prime on a app pad then microfibre cloth to remove?


Yep :thumb:

It's also cool as you can see where you have been too.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks gents!

Who makes lime prime? *newbie*...

Also, what type of app pad are you talking? Mf? Sponge? Any links would be brill 

Thanks again! Clean windows ahoy!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

themk2 said:


> Thanks gents!
> 
> Who makes lime prime? *newbie*...
> 
> ...


Dodo Juice :thumb:

Either applicator would do the job, I personally use microfibre

Elite care care sell them as do Polished Bliss


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Yep what he said ^^^


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome! I'll get on it now!

Thanks!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Good luck dude.

Lime Prime is ace stuff as it's really a car polish so can be used on your bodywork and it also cleans my chrome trim really well too, so lots of uses!

Also use it shine up my alloys too.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Autoglym glass polish.
Finish by buffing with kitchen towels.


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

I just use a "kitchen glass cleaner" like Mr Muscle and a cloth that's meant for kitchen glass cleaning. I got a glass "e-cloth" from TK Maxx that's just great.

I find that using any "ordinary" microfibre cloth leaves residue on the glass.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use a Glass Cleaning tool from Pound Stretcher which is about 16" long-ish and has a removable Microfibre cover on the end and you can get in all the areas easily without standing upside down etc. The Cleaner I use is Autobrites Crystal as it always shifts the muck and leaves the glass cystal clear on the inside and outside


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm with shinyvec, the poundshop ones are great, even have a swivel head for bit of windscreen that reaches the dash.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

has anybody got a pic of said windscreen tool please as will have a look over the weekend for one cheers


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the set but dont get it off Ebay as its more expensive, just used it for the piccy
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICROFIBR...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item5646a37c28


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/autoglym/glass-spray.aspx

Everytime just spray a little on and rub with kitchen/paper towel never had a problem :thumb:


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Inside glass I used to have this problem now I use Auto Finesse Crystal and this product is really good IMOA. Got mine from polished bliss free delivery 500ml £10.00


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

thehulk2002 said:


> Inside glass I used to have this problem now I use Auto Finesse Crystal and this product is really good IMOA. Got mine from polished bliss free delivery 500ml £10.00


+1

I have used several glass cleaners and this is the best IMO. No streaks at all.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Can anyone use that stupid DODO site


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

phillipnoke said:


> Can anyone use that stupid DODO site


:lol:

This thread hit a nerve with me. I hate it in winter, especially in Scotland where your windscreen will gladly be frozen on the inside in the morning, melt, run and evaporate...then have sun beaming on it within an hour. :wall:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

phillipnoke said:


> Can anyone use that stupid DODO site


Yeah most folks can, they don't sell any products on there

Waxamomo or juicydetailing for best price!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I find using a very short pile microfiber helps a lot if you don't have any dedicated glass cloths.

If your having problems with streaks or smears after cleaning use IPA:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ +2

IPA for the win dows :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Chris_Z4 said:


> I find using a very short pile microfiber helps a lot if you don't have any dedicated glass cloths.
> 
> If your having problems with streaks or smears after cleaning use IPA:thumb:


I tried IPA after my glass cleaner streaked, and that streaks too :\


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

In that case, hit them with steam & wipe off :thumb:


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Are you using diluted product ?
Could be the h20 evaporates leaving behind what minerals it carried.
I never get streaks, just use the gear neat. Don't dilute me spritz either.


----------



## feeblebobster (Jun 30, 2012)

In all my time of doing windscreens, I've only ever got it really good once. I think I might have achieved that by doing it over and over and over again. When it misted up, it was just a single, flat sheet of mist and demisted really quickly and evenly. Never been able to recreate that. It would have been with AG.

The worst thing to clean I find, being 6ft plus and not quadruple jointed, is the rear windscreen. I don't think I've ever made a convincing effort on my M5


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Stoner's Invisible Glass with a microfiber is the best combo I've ever used. You can't streak it if you try.


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Stoner's Invisible Glass with a microfiber is the best combo I've ever used. You can't streak it if you try.


It it ok to use rain x on this, or would you recommend the rain repellant one?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Stoner's Invisible Glass with a microfiber is the best combo I've ever used. You can't streak it if you try.


CYC sell this at a very reasonable £7.95

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/stoner-invisible-glass/prod_363.html


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

I might get shot down with my contribution.....but I use Windolene spray and old newspapers!!!

Careful with black finger prints though :lol:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lewism3 said:


> I might get shot down with my contribution.....but I use Windolene spray and old newspapers!!!
> 
> Careful with black finger prints though :lol:


I've used windolene a few times actually, but left streaks for me.

Maybe I need a two stage clean... Wash with soap and water, then wipe off with glass polish or something.

Ill try it this weekend, as my windscreen is that dirty it's misty :0!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Sprayed distilled water and scrunched up newspapers was an old trick of mine before discovering Gtechniq glass sealants


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

White vinegar, cheap, and used with a kitchen towel doesn't smear or leave nasty streaks!! :doublesho


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Handy hint when doing the windscreen etc. Put your blower or heated (including the rear) windscreen on. 

If like me the last thing you do is the inside of the car, you are often a bit wet from washing the car, sweaty, hot and even breathing can mist up the screen whilst you are reaching to get to all the nooks and crannies. This doesn't help with the streaking and all you seem to do is chase it around the glass.

With the blower on, no streaks :thumb:


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

KFC do those excellent little solvent hand wipes..... they are awesome....

I am not suggesting you steal them from KFC Nooooo that would be dishonest..... but they work great on glass......just sayin


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The best product I have found for glass cleaning is.......Undiluted Screenwash

Spray on and wipe off with a short microfibre, then buff with a fluffy one.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've just cleaned the inside of the screen with AG Glass Polish, and thus far it looks crystal clear. The real test will be when the glass steams up, and we'll see whether it streaks or not!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

All my driving days the inside of the windscreen was to be avoided. I recently bought some HG (Hagen) Car windscreen cleaner and in combination with a Kent window microfibre I dont have any issues and the whole job takes 5 mins. The HG stuff flashes off fast so you dont get streaks.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

The solution to rear screens that cant be reached is the same as windscreens. The multi angled tool above with its green MF bonnet. Spray with AG Fast Glass. One pass and it cleans and evapourates without streaks. For the rear, just remove one headrest. easy. Inside and out. 

AG Glass Cleaner should only be needed when glass is v heavily soiled.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

ribvanrey said:


> The solution to rear screens that cant be reached is the same as windscreens. The multi angled tool above with its green MF bonnet. Spray with AG Fast Glass. One pass and it cleans and evapourates without streaks. For the rear, just remove one headrest. easy. Inside and out.
> 
> AG Glass Cleaner should only be needed when glass is v heavily soiled.


Thanks from me, no thanks from my wallet :thumb:, I'll order some fast glass today!:speechles

I need one of these MF tools from the pound shop, maybe I'll go there too!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

i try hard to get the glass clean, currently using



it all looks amazingly clean

the next day i drive to work and when the sun shines you can see the cloudiness still there!

OCD kicks in, park up so the sun hits your windscreen at the right angle so you can see where to clean hehe


----------

